# jd 316



## dit (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't know if I should fix it or sell. I have a 1978 316 with a kolher k341AQS
STARTS RUNS GOOD THEN WITH PTO STARTS TO CUT OUT AFTER 10 MIN HELP!!!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum DIT. Keep it! Sounds fuel related as in something in the fuel pickup within the tank, or the fuel pump is going or a filter is plugged up. This is a starting point anyways.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

The Ford LGT 165 I restored for a friend did the same thing,and we ended up changing the points,condensor,and ignition coil. This engine is a battery/coil system,and needs full battery voltage to keep firing the plugs,so you may want to check,and make sure the charging system(stator,regulator/rectifier&battery) are working properly.That engine has a habit of losing the connection at the regulator/rectifier's 3 pin connector,so make sure it's securely on.The Ford has the same engine.


----------



## dit (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks guys this will give me a place to start. I really like this old mower
I'm a big guy and it pulls a lot around the yard!! would'nt be cheap to 
replace.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

The 316 is one of the top of the line John deeres for sure!


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

If everything else is in decent condition, IMO definitely worth fixing.

One thing I'm  over is the tractor model and engine. The info I have here shows the 316 with an Onan engine and the 317 coming with a Kohler. Also note the front axle and steering are different between the 316 and 317 models. Any chance this tractor has had an engine transplant?


----------



## dit (Jun 27, 2011)

*jd316*

No my other #s match to 088613m


----------

